# Plant I.D.s please



## AteItOffTheFloor (Oct 8, 2014)

Hi, my name is Ashraf. I'm from Malaysia. I'm very new to plants.

As you can imagine, I get lots of chances to collect local plants for aquarium use. But I've only started to do this for a few months now, as before, I thought that unless it was literally growing in 6' of water it wasn't suitable for aquaria lmao. Nowadays, whenever I pass by ditches or creeks, my eyes widen when I recognize something. Then I'd punch my cousin on the shoulder yelling LOOK AT THAT THAT'S BACOPA!!! He has no interest in fishkeeping, only in punching me back.

I currently have a styrofoam tub filled with very muddy, and very fine river sand. I've planted a few plants I collected, and they seem to be growing well. Being out in the sun, they pearl daily.

I have identified a few, but some still escape me.

Some of the ones I've identified are water sprite:








And here having grown a new leaf in the tub









Also got me some lindernia rotundifolia, 








And here pearling









Among the ones I don't know:








Guessing hygrophila polysperma?

And this one:

















Bacopa crenata?

I was unsure of whether to post in the local biotope section, but decided to post here as I'm only posting pics of the plants and not their habitats.

Thanks for your time, and hope you like the pics


----------



## AteItOffTheFloor (Oct 8, 2014)

Anyone?


----------



## HDBenson (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm suffering from the same.. lack of responses.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Hello Ashraf,

#1 & #2: Water sprite, Ceratopteris, is a quite difficult genus, there are different taxonomical concepts, and the distinguishing features are partly difficult to check, e.g. the spore number per sporangium (spore-bearing leaves appear only on mature emersed plants). 
The plant reminds me of C. pteridoides, but it seems to be still juvenile. I would suppose to grow it out.

#5: I can't well recognise the structure of the whole plant in the photo, e.g. the arrangement of the leaves. It seems to be a rather terrestrial or aphibious one. May be better recognisable as emersed plant, best with flowers / fruits.

#6 & #7: According to my literature, e.g. Kasselmann, Bacopa crenata occurs naturally in Africa and Madagascar, but not in Asia.
Only a guess: a Lindernia species. A closeup of the flowers or fruits may be more telling. Unfortunately I don't know literature or other info sources about the Lindernias of Malaysia.



> I was unsure of whether to post in the local biotope section, but decided to post here as I'm only posting pics of the plants and not their habitats.


 Info about the habitat is potentially helpful for ID, because the ecology of the particular plant species is often described in literature.


----------



## AteItOffTheFloor (Oct 8, 2014)

Hi, HD, I can't complain if I don't get any responses. This is a free to use site, and the plants I'm posting are rather obscure. 

Mire, thanks  Unfortunately, that whole area I collected from has been submerged under about 4' of water. Everytime it rains this happens. 

The one after the lindernia I've scrapped. However, a lot of the others, upon being submerged, have shed their existing leaves and grown new ones. Exciting stuff for a newbie plant nerd like me. 

The watersprite has grown new leaves. I'll try to get pics of it and the growing plants. 

Thanks for your time, man.


----------

